# Newbie:Showing my two boys



## Donna929 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hello I just found this site. We have just recently got two Betta's. Meet our two boys first is Ghost. And the blue one is razor he's my new baby.:-D


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

However, they are rather cute. Welcome. 
I really love the colours of the second one, is he really green?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello and Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

If you are considering showing and wish your boys critiqued you need to post photos of them "flaring." Otherwise people cannot see them properly.


----------



## Donna929 (Jan 17, 2016)

Yes he is his face is black and blue body with green on the side and tails I've never seen one like him I'm starting to wonder if he's a marble lol.here's one pic of him flaring I'll try again for a clearer picture.


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

I have a male CT same color, nope not a marble, just turquoise Any chance you can get a pic of him flaring a little farther from the top of the tank? Mine do that too lol I'm like "Noooo, I can't get you good when your up there" From what I can see, his dorsal looks nice and his over all body form I like! His Ray reduction is a little sloppy, it should be a 50% redution in between all the Rays. But he's very cute! And I have one too  Also, His vents should be turq as well, but I don't think thats to big of a fault if I remember correctly. And that how his body color should be ( showing some black) in a turq, so your all good!


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

He is a bit spoonheaded, his top line could be quiteite a bit flatter, his ventrals are a good length and nicely blade shaped. His color is beautiful, but a bit messy. He needs more even web reduction between his rays. It's hard to tell if his dorsal is mast shaped or has stair steps. His peduncle could be a bit stronger.
How old is he? He could develop more muscle as he matures.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

I just wanted to add, I like the head and topline on the mustard gas boy better. His color is cleaner too, but I would need to see him flared to properly compare.


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

To get a better understanding on web reduction, I added a picture of my boy! Now he has his own faults, but he does have pretty nice web reduction! 
See how on his Anal fin, all the webbing is pretty even and it is about 50% total length of the entire anal fin? And here you can see his dorsal pretty much fully flared and its all visible. Also see how it kind of is angled forward?

View attachment 701617


View attachment 701625



Now in the second picture you can see that his tail (caudal) has pretty good web reaction as well and he is a double ray crowntail, like your boy. thats what you want for showing, so your on the right track! My guys doesn't have a great tail spread, but that is harder to find in a crown tail. 

I hope this helps  I know it helped me a lot to see a picture of a fish that is close to standards so I know what to look for. My first dozen fish I bought where not great lol then the more I learned and looked at pictures and read, the better fish I bought.


----------

